# Shooting from Bill's bench rest



## Randroid

First of all I didn't break anything today ! Broke the commode a few days ago. 26 feet is the max distance I can shoot in my seniors apartment. The catch box is one I ordered from Amazon (China), has a 10x8 in opening with a Velcro attached curtain to contain the 5/16 steel I shot from the HTS. Had to finally lock my cat in the bedroom because he likes to chase the fork hits. I've watched Bill's bench rest video a couple of times and am going to watch it again and again. I believed I had little chance of hitting the target Bill suggested, so I hung a tennis ball. I took 25 shots and may have hit the ball 3 times. Final tally: 16 in the box, five fork hits, four Mia which the cat will probably eventually find. I'm leaving the tripod and catch box in place. My focus today was how to hold the pouch via Bill's instructions. I also discovered that I shoot "better"( ain't that a joke)if I turn my left foot about 45 degrees. Well, it's pathetic, but it's a start. Plan on 25 shots every day.


----------



## skropi

Well done mate! Don't worry, correct pouch hold is very hard, and those 5/16 steel is small and sensitive to misalignments. Maybe try 3/8 steel? It will be a bit easier to hold.


----------



## Blue Raja

What Skropi said!

Inspired by one of Skropi's posts, to make my ammo more manageable, I soak it for a couple of days in cheap yellow mustard to give it a rusted patina, then I spray several coats of Rustoleum truck bed liner. Makes them easier to grip and the flyers that are not contained by the catchbox do not bounce as as much.


----------



## treefork

Use MUCH lighter bands than the original ones that come with the HTS . 5/16 " ammo needs small bands . Shooting a target set up should be effortless .


----------



## Randroid

treefork said:


> Use MUCH lighter bands than the original ones that come with the HTS . 5/16 " ammo needs small bands . Shooting a target set up should be effortless .


I guess if I had your experience it would be.


----------



## skropi

Randroid said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use MUCH lighter bands than the original ones that come with the HTS . 5/16 " ammo needs small bands . Shooting a target set up should be effortless .
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if I had your experience it would be.
Click to expand...

He means "physically" effortless ???? I am 37 years old, weight around 100kg, and my bands can be drawn by a 7 year old girl ???? I still get good speeds, as 3/8 steel is light, and not much rubber is required, let alone 5/16!


----------



## mike160304

First of all I didn't break anything today ! Broke the commode a few days ago. 26 feet is the max distance I can shoot in my seniors apartment. The catch box is one I ordered from Amazon (China), has a 10x8 in opening with a Velcro attached curtain to contain the 5/16 steel I shot from the HTS. Had to finally lock my cat in the bedroom because he likes to chase the fork hits. I've watched Bill's bench rest video a couple of times and am going to watch it again and again. I believed I had little chance of hitting the target Bill suggested, so I hung a tennis ball. I took 25 shots and may have hit the ball 3 times. Final tally: 16 in the box, five fork hits, four Mia which the cat will probably eventually find. I'm leaving the tripod and catch box in place. My focus today was how to hold the pouch via Bill's instructions. I also discovered that I shoot "better"( ain't that a joke)if I turn my left foot about 45 degrees. Well, it's pathetic, but it's a start. Plan on 25 shots every day.

LOL!!! Refreshing to hear the whole truth!

I had a similar mixed shooting experience this morning. Although my Victorian 2018 has a decent fork, I got fork hits with the 6.5 gramme clay balls, but not with the larger 8 gramme clay balls. Doesn't make sense. But I increased the forward flick of my left wrist and then the ammo size ceased to matter.

I do hate fork hits - outdoors, one is too many, they might seriously damage someone.

Half an hour later, I was feeling happier, getting a lot of shots onto a 4" circle drawn on a paper target at 13 feet distance.

Like you, I shall try to shoot a little and often. It is so different from lining up the sights on my Co2 BB gun and concentrating on the trigger pull - it is more of a whole body experience, more intuitive, with a catapult.

I prefer my clay balls to steel balls (this is not advice, I am just a beginner, experimenting) because they are "grippy" in the pouch, and they soften impacts and, in a bad case, break up, rather than ricocheting at dangerous speed all over the garage.

Mike


----------



## hoggy

keep up the good work.


----------



## skropi

Mike, if I may make a suggestion. I was also shooting at very close distances, but I was advised to move further away as soon as possible. That advice was solid. You may not feel secure, but do start shooting from further away, it will reveal technique issues which are currently hidden, and you will progress much faster!


----------



## mike160304

skropi said:


> Mike, if I may make a suggestion. I was also shooting at very close distances, but I was advised to move further away as soon as possible. That advice was solid. You may not feel secure, but do start shooting from further away, it will reveal technique issues which are currently hidden, and you will progress much faster!


Thanks, I'll do that as soon as I can.

Mike


----------



## MakoPat

Way to go, Randroid! I am not kidding. Starting out is tough, bud. But you have made significant measureable progress.

Skropi and Treefork are correct. PM me and I will send a few of my favorite indoor light bands.

Pouch release is a tough nut to solve. I watched Bill's video a bunch of times because I need to start over with my basics.

Thanks, Bill.

I love 20' to 25' range. It is challenging enough and easier to take stock of your shooting. I also have to secure my dogs.

All that said... your comment about how you have to turn out left foot... That makes sense to me. The feet makes tgw poature that gets your head right. You see, I have had 40 years of servere rheumatoid arthritis. It ain't easy... nothing is... but this hobby is adaptable, time consuming, fun, & cheap (ish).

And the community is okay, too. (hahaha... best bunch I ever met online or otherwise.)

How long are your bands? I will be sendimg out a bunch stuff I have been working on Monday anyway. So I might as well cut some band sets. A couple more will be easy work and needed practice. My wife geta the ends of therabands from her work for free. Band sets mail cheap.


----------



## Bill Hays

Randroid said:


> First of all I didn't break anything today ! Broke the commode a few days ago. 26 feet is the max distance I can shoot in my seniors apartment. The catch box is one I ordered from Amazon (China), has a 10x8 in opening with a Velcro attached curtain to contain the 5/16 steel I shot from the HTS. Had to finally lock my cat in the bedroom because he likes to chase the fork hits. I've watched Bill's bench rest video a couple of times and am going to watch it again and again. I believed I had little chance of hitting the target Bill suggested, so I hung a tennis ball. I took 25 shots and may have hit the ball 3 times. Final tally: 16 in the box, five fork hits, four Mia which the cat will probably eventually find. I'm leaving the tripod and catch box in place. My focus today was how to hold the pouch via Bill's instructions. I also discovered that I shoot "better"( ain't that a joke)if I turn my left foot about 45 degrees. Well, it's pathetic, but it's a start. Plan on 25 shots every day.


Very good start!

We sent you a little something that really should help you out with tying, fork hits and misalignment... It's an Alien Menace prototype set up with Roger Henrie's rotating stainless steel TTF matchstick forks... some more 5/16" ammo... an ammo pouch... and a 40mm light microfiber target for no bounce backs or ricochets... should get it early next week.

Yes, in my opinion it is easier to shoot with larger ammo... much easier to get the feel for alignment and so forth... BUT, if you can do it with the smaller stuff, you'll probably be even better with the bigger stuff.

Plus, with only 26 feet or so and a lot of breakable objects in close proximity... a light set up seems like something that's really needed more than not.


----------



## Bill Hays

Oh, one more thing... once I started to learn how to shoot a slingshot, about 9 years ago.... it was weeks before I could hit anything much smaller than a gallon jug from 10 meters with any kind of real consistency...

And just so you know, I am and was an expert level shooter with just about every firearm and really good in archery as well...

Slingshot shooting IS much more difficult, and therefore challenging...

So you're already ahead of the game!


----------



## Bill Hays

MakoPat said:


> Way to go, Randroid! I am not kidding. Starting out is tough, bud. But you have made significant measureable progress.
> 
> Skropi and Treefork are correct. PM me and I will send a few of my favorite indoor light bands.
> 
> Pouch release is a tough nut to solve. I watched Bill's video a bunch of times because I need to start over with my basics.
> 
> Thanks, Bill.
> 
> I love 20' to 25' range. It is challenging enough and easier to take stock of your shooting. I also have to secure my dogs.
> 
> All that said... your comment about how you have to turn out left foot... That makes sense to me. The feet makes tgw poature that gets your head right. You see, I have had 40 years of servere rheumatoid arthritis. It ain't easy... nothing is... but this hobby is adaptable, time consuming, fun, & cheap (ish).
> 
> And the community is okay, too. (hahaha... best bunch I ever met online or otherwise.)
> 
> How long are your bands? I will be sendimg out a bunch stuff I have been working on Monday anyway. So I might as well cut some band sets. A couple more will be easy work and needed practice. My wife geta the ends of therabands from her work for free. Band sets mail cheap.


I'm already sending him a bunch of bandsets that are 0.55mm thick... they're what my kids shoot, so they should be light enough. But if you've got some lighter ones to try, that might be good too!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Hey Randroid! Congrats on not breaking anything today! Don't lose heart, you're actually doing quite well. I feel like I'm getting similar accuracy as you, and you're catchbox sounds pretty small. I'm using an old cardboard box about twice that size, and although 85% of my ammo goes in it, I always have about 5% that goes careening off six feet to the left/right. I think part of the fun is that it's so difficult, you get a huge rush when you hit your target. Keep chasing that feeling and mind the porcelain!


----------



## Covert5

Awesome job Randroid! You say you'll do 25 a day but you'll see as the days go on in your progression, you'll tell yourself "eh a couple more shots" and then you'll say "eh 10 more shots" and before you know it you'll be shooting over 100 rounds because you love it and you just want to hear that sweet "thwap", that hit. Oooo it sounds so good! And yup you're addicted! Lol


----------



## mike160304

Blue Raja said:


> What Skropi said!
> 
> Inspired by one of Skropi's posts, to make my ammo more manageable, I soak it for a couple of days in cheap yellow mustard to give it a rusted patina, then I spray several coats of Rustoleum truck bed liner. Makes them easier to grip and the flyers that are not contained by the catchbox do not bounce as as much.


I'm wondering about taking 10mm steel balls and painting floral designs on them with acid-resist, then etching in sulphuric acid to create relief and provide good grip.

Incidentally I am now practising throwing forks and spoons at a large pumpkin at 12 feet, but I get a lot of bounce-offs so I am thinking about using a large Stilton cheese instead.


----------



## Randroid

I've been shooting 5/16 because that's what I have the most of about 3 lbs I bought from a company when I lived in Ohio, Zanesville Bearing. That was at least 30 years ago. Don't know why I've been hauling them around all this time. After yesterday's shoot I agree I need lighter bands or tubes. After watching (again) Bill's bench rest video I realized while shaving this morning that my elbow hasn't been positioned correctly. Don't ask me what that has to shaving !


----------



## RenegadeShooter

Well next we'll be needing a video on proper shaving techniques and alignment of the elbow and proper razor holding grip and stroke maneuvers. When I do shave off the whiskers I prefer to use a straight edge razor for a closer shave. Practicing on shaving the fuzz off a peach helps.


----------



## Covert5

Have you noticed that your shaver can be turned into a slingshot yet? Lol


----------



## oldmiser

I just picked up on this post....well my friend it will all come together before long...it comes down to practice..practice..practice...

every slingshot is different..they each have a learning curve...oh they will shoot ok..you just have too learn that shooter you are

holding in your hand at the moment.....You will get the basic's down with in a few days the way you are going.....I may suggest shoot

maybe 3 different times in the day or into the evening....shoot & go do something else..come back shoot again.....

I am just a old coot who like's bustin on soda pop cans....love that smack sound ya get....As too the pouch release..I have found it like

holding a dinty english tea cup...just pinch the ball lightly...then just open your index finger..& away your ammo goes...for my self I have

found by turning the pouch 90 degree's helps to be on target better....I use my right ear as a anchor point...holding the shooter in my left hand..

You are doing very good right now..and well get better with each passing day...you will look back on this in a couple months..and say wow

is is great pass time fun plinkin away.....all the best too ya......akaOldmiser


----------



## treefork

As we get older it is good to challenge the brain with new activities and slingshot shooting is an excellent choice . It is a much more complex task for the brain , nerves , senses and muscles than other activities .


----------



## Randroid

Range report : today I unbanded the HTS. I remember reading somewhere on this forum that it's impossible to shoot tubes with the HTS.Had I been more experienced I could tell just by looking at the forks. I have a set of 1632's I tried on a Torque. That was when I got a very painful RTS. I needed the practice banding up the HTS with the bands that came with it anyway:# 64 office bands and forceps for the tuck. Today I shot the 3/8 Bill sent with the HTS. 25 shots. Hit the tennis ball with the first shot ! And only twice afterwards. Final tally:18 in the catch box, including the 3 hits, 2 fork hits 2 ricochets off the catch. Had to make a deal with the male cat : if he stays out of the bathroom I won't give him to Panda Express as a substitute for chicken. If he does I'll buy him a bag of treats. I'm leaving for Walmart by now. Later.


----------



## Randroid

Make that 5 ricochets


----------



## Covert5

Good job!


----------



## MakoPat

Randroid said:


> I've been shooting 5/16 because that's what I have the most of about 3 lbs I bought from a company when I lived in Ohio, Zanesville Bearing. That was at least 30 years ago. Don't know why I've been hauling them around all this time. After yesterday's shoot I agree I need lighter bands or tubes. After watching (again) Bill's bench rest video I realized while shaving this morning that my elbow hasn't been positioned correctly. Don't ask me what that has to shaving !


Perfect! Shaving is an activity that many of have done a lot over a long period of time... BUT for obvious reasons we still need to pay ose attention to what we are doing. The sink and mirror pretty much put us in the right posture and give immediate feedback... and so does a cut.

Now imagine shaving without a mirror... and never having done much of it... and bam! That is slinging in a nutshell.

PS- if you can make a deal with any cat you have some really impressive life skills.

That 1st shot hit is pretty much that hallmark of someone who has just realized they are a slinger for real.

And Nice shooting. Those two days of improvement are great! I am on a plateau now and it is okay... mildly frustrating... but within tolerance thanks to SSF members help and encouragement. 
Thanks, friend.


----------



## Randroid

I'm not a person who gives advice. I also practice the clarinet- without a teacher. I know that's a world apart from shooting the slingshot. I've been told by musicians I MUST have a teacher. There are none where I live and I be practice anyway. Plateaus are no big deal IF you don't give up. Frankly, if it hadn't been for the best forum members I encountered here I would have called it quits. Keep practicing. If for no other reason than it is something to do with the potential for improvement.


----------



## RenegadeShooter

Having a support system in place and appropriate role models is important in life and especially learning new skills. This morning I picked up a pile of papers to sort through and throw away. In the middle of the pile was a 2015 issue of Reader's Digest. I went through it page by page reading the jokes and real life situations. As I came to the Life in Uniform section I read the following story. A solider came home after three years absence. It was his first time to see his four year old son in the past three years. In order to get in some father to son bonding, he bought his son a toy razor. As he shaved himself in the mirror he became curious to see how his son was doing in imitating him. As he turned around, he saw that his son had one foot up on the bathtub and was busy shaving his leg. Well, his mother shaving her legs is all he knew a razor could be used for. So I suppose when it comes to slingshot shooting it is just as important to learn from someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Randroid said:


> Range report : today I unbanded the HTS. I remember reading somewhere on this forum that it's impossible to shoot tubes with the HTS.Had I been more experienced I could tell just by looking at the forks. I have a set of 1632's I tried on a Torque. That was when I got a very painful RTS. I needed the practice banding up the HTS with the bands that came with it anyway:# 64 office bands and forceps for the tuck. Today I shot the 3/8 Bill sent with the HTS. 25 shots. Hit the tennis ball with the first shot ! And only twice afterwards. Final tally:18 in the catch box, including the 3 hits, 2 fork hits 2 ricochets off the catch. Had to make a deal with the male cat : if he stays out of the bathroom I won't give him to Panda Express as a substitute for chicken. If he does I'll buy him a bag of treats. I'm leaving for Walmart by now. Later.


I thought the mandarin chicken tasted funny! Keep up the good work. Yesterday I got about 65% hits on target at 20 ft. Today, maybe 20%. It just takes practice, and I think you're on the right path. Short practices at regular intervals will yield the best results. Keep us posted!


----------



## Bill Hays

That's some good progress Guys!

Typically, in almost any endeavor, there is a period of improvement followed by a plateau... it's at this point critical decisions have to be made. For if you back off practicing you're liable to backslide and regress... So coming up with ideas to make practice fun and interesting are key to continued advancement.

Me, I've gone through many plateaus and have also seemingly reached new peaks as well... and part of it is not being so rigid on myself... practice EVERY day... but some days I do it very different than other days.. Instead of shooting at the same targets over and over again, I'll go out to the woods and just shoot at anything that looks like it needs to be shot and is a challenge... one of my favorites is hanging cans on paracord all over the place at many different distances and heights... another is hanging very small targets at longer distances... putting little wood blocks (1.5" cubes) out on the picnic table... and so forth and so on... Once you get a little confidence and are more advanced, moving targets are nice... shoot tethered balloons and then some out of the air... break up the routine and make it fun!

Also, I tend to do very short practice sessions, but do them several times in a day.


----------



## mike160304

oldmiser said:


> I just picked up on this post....well my friend it will all come together before long...it comes down to practice..practice..practice...
> 
> every slingshot is different..they each have a learning curve...oh they will shoot ok..you just have too learn that shooter you are
> 
> holding in your hand at the moment.....You will get the basic's down with in a few days the way you are going.....I may suggest shoot
> 
> maybe 3 different times in the day or into the evening....shoot & go do something else..come back shoot again.....
> 
> I am just a old coot who like's bustin on soda pop cans....love that smack sound ya get....As too the pouch release..I have found it like
> 
> holding a dinty english tea cup...just pinch the ball lightly...then just open your index finger..& away your ammo goes...for my self I have
> 
> found by turning the pouch 90 degree's helps to be on target better....I use my right ear as a anchor point...holding the shooter in my left hand..
> 
> You are doing very good right now..and well get better with each passing day...you will look back on this in a couple months..and say wow
> 
> is is great pass time fun plinkin away.....all the best too ya......akaOldmiser


Hi, I guess we may be about the same age. I last made a catapult in 1955 and have now just started again.

Are you shooting Over The Top or Through The Forks?

You turn the pouch 90 degrees, does the frame stay vertical?

Mike


----------



## Randroid

I'm shooting the HTS through the forks. Anchor on cheek bone just under right eye. Should I be turning the pouch 90 degrees ? Counter clockwise I assume.


----------



## mike160304

Randroid said:


> I'm shooting the HTS through the forks. Anchor on cheek bone just under right eye. Should I be turning the pouch 90 degrees ? Counter clockwise I assume.


Sorry, my question was to Oldmiser - please see his comment re turning the pouch 90 degrees.

From my limited reading and viewing, it seems that there is a perception that the most accurate shooting worldwide is done with TTF and not OTT catapults, and that these should be shot with the handle horizontal and the "fork" or "U shape", and hence the pouch too, towards the right side. For a right-handed shooter, that is.

Mike


----------



## skropi

Randroid said:


> I'm shooting the HTS through the forks. Anchor on cheek bone just under right eye. Should I be turning the pouch 90 degrees ? Counter clockwise I assume.


I've asked Bill Hays the exact same thing, and his answer was that as long as one has a consistent pouch grip and release, turning the pouch or not shouldn't matter. My own experience does agree with his advice completely. Just be as consistent in your pouch grip and release as possible!


----------



## RenegadeShooter

I prefer to hold the pouch without twisting it. This way I can be consistent and not have to duplicate the exact amount of twist with each shot. I don't even twist the pouch when shooting pickle fork or salad fork shooters.


----------



## Blue Raja

mike160304 said:


> Blue Raja said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Skropi said!
> 
> Inspired by one of Skropi's posts, to make my ammo more manageable, I soak it for a couple of days in cheap yellow mustard to give it a rusted patina, then I spray several coats of Rustoleum truck bed liner. Makes them easier to grip and the flyers that are not contained by the catchbox do not bounce as as much.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering about taking 10mm steel balls and painting floral designs on them with acid-resist, then etching in sulphuric acid to create relief and provide good grip.
> 
> Incidentally I am now practising throwing forks and spoons at a large pumpkin at 12 feet, but I get a lot of bounce-offs so I am thinking about using a large Stilton cheese instead.
Click to expand...

Or you could take those cool skulls that ghost makes and embed them in resin - kind of like The Bowler

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/113940-skull-slingshot-ammo/

A Stilton? Scarcely sporting, old man! Although Mrs. Raja makes lovely Stilton cheese puffs. And, the crocks are great for storing ammo. A sturdy Jarlsburg, or possibly an Aged British Cheddar - now those are proper targets!

Bounce-offs often are the result of improperly balanced cutlery - make certain that you have sufficient weight towards the spoon end. Keep practicing - throwing cutlery is more art than science.


----------



## mike160304

Blue Raja said:


> mike160304 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Raja said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Skropi said!
> 
> Inspired by one of Skropi's posts, to make my ammo more manageable, I soak it for a couple of days in cheap yellow mustard to give it a rusted patina, then I spray several coats of Rustoleum truck bed liner. Makes them easier to grip and the flyers that are not contained by the catchbox do not bounce as as much.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering about taking 10mm steel balls and painting floral designs on them with acid-resist, then etching in sulphuric acid to create relief and provide good grip.
> 
> Incidentally I am now practising throwing forks and spoons at a large pumpkin at 12 feet, but I get a lot of bounce-offs so I am thinking about using a large Stilton cheese instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or you could take those cool skulls that ghost makes and embed them in resin - kind of like The Bowler
> 
> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/113940-skull-slingshot-ammo/
> 
> A Stilton? Scarcely sporting, old man! Although Mrs. Raja makes lovely Stilton cheese puffs. And, the crocks are great for storing ammo. A sturdy Jarlsburg, or possibly an Aged British Cheddar - now those are proper targets!
> 
> Bounce-offs often are the result of improperly balanced cutlery - make certain that you have sufficient weight towards the spoon end. Keep practicing - throwing cutlery is more art than science.
Click to expand...

Whoops! The site refuses to let me "Like" your post, please note that I like it.

Lots of food for thought there, but I'll stay out of ghosts and skulls, I have enough confusion already.

Looking forward to asking kitchen shops for front-heavy forks and spoons.

Mike


----------



## oldmiser

*Ok I come back too this post too see how the fellow is doing on learning the skills of shooting the slingshot.......and what do I read...*

*some of this is off track or not on the subject in helping to learn the basic shootings skills...*

*so as a member who whats too see him get in too this fun time of shootin....Let all rty too keep in on the subject and not get this post*

*derailed....it could end up being lock down and will not be able to put any helping posts......just my 2 cents worth....*

*akaOldmiser*


----------



## Randroid

You're right. This is a slingshot forum. My apologies.


----------



## mike160304

oldmiser said:


> *Ok I come back too this post too see how the fellow is doing on learning the skills of shooting the slingshot.......and what do I read...*
> 
> *some of this is off track or not on the subject in helping to learn the basic shootings skills...*
> 
> *so as a member who whats too see him get in too this fun time of shootin....Let all rty too keep in on the subject and not get this post*
> 
> *derailed....it could end up being lock down and will not be able to put any helping posts......just my 2 cents worth....*
> 
> *akaOldmiser*


Sorry, I am guilty as charged, in some of my writings, and I stand corrected.

Mike


----------



## Blue Raja

I instigated and take responsibility for derailing the thread. My apologies as well. I think that a self-imposed "time out" is in order.


----------



## oldmiser

Randroid said:


> You're right. This is a slingshot forum. My apologies.


Randroid this was ment for you sir..as there has been some off topic about youtrying to learn the skill's of shooting..so it was done only that good helpful idea's

will make you a good slingshot shooter ..So enjoy the sport as you go along sir.....So there is no need for any apologies from you sir....Just trying too help y0u

along with the sport of shooting slingshots.....And the progress you are making......akaOldmiser


----------



## mike160304

Randroid said:


> I'm shooting the HTS through the forks. Anchor on cheek bone just under right eye. Should I be turning the pouch 90 degrees ? Counter clockwise I assume.


Apologies again for my going off topic.

I am keenly interested in your progress, as I am at a similar stage. I am shooting the OTT catapults shown in the pic below, and I am trying these both vertical and sideways, with a forward flick of the left wrist, as I was taught back in 1955.

I was wondering whether I really need to get an HTS and shoot it TTF and sideways, as this (Chinese?) method seems to be very popular, but Oldmiser only shoots OTT and this has encouraged me to persevere with my OTT catapults.

I may make a kind-of-HTS-type TTF catapult, as I love making things, but I am making good progress shooting at 13 feet in my garage at old sheets and blankets hung up over bamboo poles to give me an approx 4 feet by 4 feet clay ball stopper. I tape an A4 sheet of white PC-printer paper on this, with a 3" diameter circle drawn on it with a felt tip marker. I like the paper target.

I'll shoot at longer distance when I have worked out how best to do it, safely.

I shoot up to about 30 shots, about 3 times a day. I am enjoying the habit, it is relaxing and therapeutic, like trying to do a 2-mile walk as often as possible.

Mike


----------



## Randroid

RenegadeShooter said:


> I prefer to hold the pouch without twisting it. This way I can be consistent and not have to duplicate the exact amount of twist with each shot. I don't even twist the pouch when shooting pickle fork or salad fork shooters.


 I agree. I'm writing this at 5:18 am mountain time. I tried twisting the pouch 90 degrees and it didn't feel right and I got a fork hit. Yesterday's practice was a disaster. Out of 25 shots only 13 went into the 8x10 in catch box including 3 hits on the tennis ball. I was shooting Daisy 1/2 in glass marbles from Walmart. The rest of the 25 were either fork hits or ricochets from the catch box or 2 hits to the bathroom wall which the maintenance guy showed me how to repair. I'll be glad when the iPhone my son bought me so I can video myself.


----------



## Randroid

RenegadeShooter said:


> I prefer to hold the pouch without twisting it. This way I can be consistent and not have to duplicate the exact amount of twist with each shot. I don't even twist the pouch when shooting pickle fork or salad fork shooters.


 I agree. I'm writing this at 5:18 am mountain time. I tried twisting the pouch 90 degrees and it didn't feel right and I got a fork hit. Yesterday's practice was a disaster. Out of 25 shots only 13 went into the 8x10 in catch box including 3 hits on the tennis ball. I was shooting Daisy 1/2 in glass marbles from Walmart. The rest of the 25 were either fork hits or ricochets from the catch box or 2 hits to the bathroom wall which the maintenance guy showed me how to repair. I'll be glad when the iPhone my son bought me so I can video myself.


----------



## oldmiser

*In my opinion I would say the glass marbles are to light in weight too use...I would switch too 5/16" steel or maybe 3/8" steel....*

*I have found for my self any way I get too many flier's with marble's....so I use 5/16" steel...very few if any flier's or fork hits....*

*Hang in there my friend...it will come together for ya pretty soon......*

*akaOldmiser*


----------



## Randroid

oldmiser said:


> *In my opinion I would say the glass marbles are to light in weight too use...I would switch too 5/16" steel or maybe 3/8" steel....*
> *I have found for my self any way I get too many flier's with marble's....so I use 5/16" steel...very few if any flier's or fork hits....*
> *Hang in there my friend...it will come together for ya pretty soon......*
> *akaOldmiser*


 According to my reloading scale the 1/2 in Daisys weigh 43.1 gr 5/16 weigh 32gr, and 3/8 weigh 55 gr. The last 3 being steel, of course


----------



## Randroid

Make that the last 2 (5/16 & 3/8)


----------



## oldmiser

*Ok good on you for checking out the weight....as I do not have a scale yet for that....I was making a wild guess as th the weight then...*

*most of the fork hit is caused by a bad release...Do you have your index finger or thumb ..some how in front of the ammo(marble)?or your thump*

*pushing upward..causing a speed bump?.....that is still good as 13 went in the catch box...plus 3 hits....Just have too figure out if going right or left*

*up or down with that target...to where the ammo is going......you are doing very well for such a short time doing this slinging stuff....*

*Keep after it..it will get better as you go along....Main thing is your having a good time doing it......akaOldmiser*


----------



## Randroid

I realize i'm a noob, however the HTS and the Torque are designed to be side shooters, correct ? I have both and the fork width of the Torque is 1 5/8 in and the HTS is 2 3/8. It seems that would make the Torque more prone to fork hits and be that has been my experience. Just for the heck of it I'm going to shoot the Torque upright OTT today using 5/16 steel. Should be interesting. At 26 feet.


----------



## hoggy

keep up the good work. thanks for the tip about the the 45* forward foot.


----------



## oldmiser

*You can shoot that torque up right....seeing how you are holding with the left hand..you will want the upper inside of the fork as a ref point for your*

*aim at the target....say move from left to right too the target with a air gap...inside the fork & target ...guessing 1/2 " to start with...have the target*

*say couple inch's about the slingshot.....the ammo will make a arch as it goes towards the target....how do you say it..kinda lob it into the target......*

*the ammo will go upward and fall into the target.......about the same as shooting a arrow to it target.....Only other thing I can think of is to change out*

*the band set & pouch for a new one.......you will get it..your doing good as to keeping after the issue to get it resolved too be hitting the target*

*akaOldmiser*


----------



## Randroid

Well, first the "bad" news : I have 9 new holes to fill in (5/16)above the catch box. It took this old Jarhead that many shots to realize shooting OTT the ammo is going to naturally, I think,shoot higher than TTF. Duh. I took Bill's advice and bought some magnets at Walmart to gather up the steel. Ten shots went in the catch box and I hit the tennis ball 4 times, the most ever. Man that feels good when you nail a target with a slingshot.That leaves 6 that hit the catch box which the cat helped me find. I was shooting the Torque upright with my left thumb as a brace and #1632 looped Chinese tubes. I learned that while the tubes may seem to be aligned, one over the other, it's best to check before taking the next shot. Because I was shooting OTT it took some raising/ lowering of the catch box and bench rest to get the hang of it.


----------



## oldmiser

*well sounds like your making progress...try not using the the bench rest & aim below the target....cuz the ammo will rise up..*

*your getting there....Best too add some thing else behind the catch box..old blanket or a folded up tarp..that should take care of *

*missing the catch box...and no hole's to fill in......yeah I have done the same thing...fill in a few holes in the past.....*

*good to hear how you are doing.......akaOldmiser*


----------



## Covert5

Great shooting bro! I told ya, you gonna love that thwap! Lol


----------



## mike160304

Randroid said:


> I realize i'm a noob, however the HTS and the Torque are designed to be side shooters, correct ? I have both and the fork width of the Torque is 1 5/8 in and the HTS is 2 3/8. It seems that would make the Torque more prone to fork hits and be that has been my experience. Just for the heck of it I'm going to shoot the Torque upright OTT today using 5/16 steel. Should be interesting. At 26 feet.


Yes, 1 5/8" gap does sound small for TTF. And Bill Hays on his website says that he designed the HTS gap wide specially for TTF shooting, which he favours.

Mike


----------



## Bill Hays

When you get the slingshot, this is how you hold it:


----------



## Covert5

Wow cool! Mr. Hays which one is that? Looks like the head swivels!


----------



## mike160304

Covert5 said:


> Wow cool! Mr. Hays which one is that? Looks like the head swivels!


Yes, that one is new to me as well. I guess swivelling would ensure that the force in both bands is equal, or something?


----------



## Bill Hays

It's a prototype variant of the Alien Menace... It has rod forks that rotate, and TTF slot attachment.

Randroid was having a problem with banding... the TTF slot attachment is arguably the easiest band attachment known... He was also having problem with fork hits, the rotating head and rods allow for a wider interior fork gap and the rotating ability allows for correction of many release inconsistencies.

Come Spring time, we should have the production of an improved version going...

But anyway, this one, along with the other stuff we sent should help out a lot


----------



## Covert5

Mr. Hays that's a very very interesting concept! I like how you have an Alien and Predator thing going on. Not sure if that's a coincidence or on purpose, but that's awesome.

Awesome! I'm excited for you Randroid! You are not only getting quality instruction but also quality hardware. Keep up the good work bro!


----------



## Randroid

I'm grateful to you Bill.Not many people in today's society would take the time and$$ to help someone just learning. Most just want your money. We had a substitute letter carrier yesterday and he either didn't know where to leave a parcel or he figured it was easier to leave a notice in my mailbox. It's 5 am in Arizona now, and I'll be at the post office when it opens at 8:30. I will, of course, let you know how the practice sessions go. I'M really looking forward to shooting the Alien Menace prototype, especially after yesterday's experience with the Torque which I'll give away ( for free) including shipping in the CONUS.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Let us know how it shoots Randroid! It looks like a pretty cool concept. Keep us the solid work!


----------



## Randroid

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Let us know how it shoots Randroid! It looks like a pretty cool concept. Keep us the solid work!


Will do. Just found out the post office is closed today.


----------



## skropi

The Alien Menace is my favourite frame even without ever shooting one ????


----------



## Randroid

Randroid said:


> I'm grateful to you Bill.Not many people in today's society would take the time and$$ to help someone just learning. Most just want your money. We had a substitute letter carrier yesterday and he either didn't know where to leave a parcel or he figured it was easier to leave a notice in my mailbox. It's 5 am in Arizona now, and I'll be at the post office when it opens at 8:30. I will, of course, let you know how the practice sessions go. I'M really looking forward to shooting the Alien Menace prototype, especially after yesterday's experience with the Torque which I'll give away ( for free) including shipping in the CONUS.


 Old miser just informed me that the post office is closed today in honor of President HW Bush's funeral.


----------



## Randroid

Today has been a hectic one even though I’m retired. Had to go to the post office to collect what Bill sent me plus my oldest son sent me an I phone 7. I’ve never had one, just android. I haven’t eaten yet, but after opening the box of goodies Bill sent I had to shoot several shots anyway. I’ll send a full report ASAP. Even though I don’t know squat about slingshot/ shooting one, I think Bill is really on to something for weaker (my case and other older folks, some women and children). The Alien Menace fits my hand better than the HTS and it’s next to impossible to get a fork hit. Bill also sent a”bunch” of 5/16 steel, an ammo pouch, 12 hand sets, a 4cm felt target. I’ve never, in my now 73 years a more giving, magnanimous person. Thank you Bill.


----------



## Covert5

Yes the addiction has set in! Lol

Randroid I'm happy for you bro! You may have found your slingshot! Can't wait to hear your shooting report!

Mr. Hays, thank you again for your continuous generosity, support, and contributions to this awesome forum and sport/hobby that we all love. You are a true gentleman and friend to this forum.


----------



## MakoPat

Randroid said:


> You're right. This is a slingshot forum. My apologies.


Hey Randroid,

I am digging this post. As a new member there is a place called "off topic". Please check it out. There is a ton of good and fun reads.

I am more than happy you are still shooting. I love it when someone is making the same struggle as me and YOU are making really great progress.

I shot ttf for decades... and it is my aiming go to. Keep up the fine work, please.

On this thread are some of the finest teachers of this hobby/sport/lifestyle. This thread is really helping us all.
I am going back to the basics...again. hahaha


----------



## Bill Hays

Randroid said:


> Today has been a hectic one even though I'm retired. Had to go to the post office to collect what Bill sent me plus my oldest son sent me an I phone 7. I've never had one, just android. I haven't eaten yet, but after opening the box of goodies Bill sent I had to shoot several shots anyway. I'll send a full report ASAP. Even though I don't know squat about slingshot/ shooting one, I think Bill is really on to something for weaker (my case and other older folks, some women and children). The Alien Menace fits my hand better than the HTS and it's next to impossible to get a fork hit. Bill also sent a"bunch" of 5/16 steel, an ammo pouch, 12 hand sets, a 4cm felt target. I've never, in my now 73 years a more giving, magnanimous person. Thank you Bill.


I appreciate the kind words Sir... but to be honest I'm doing nothing more than "passing it along"... I received a lot of help in understanding how to shoot and so forth from the kind mentors on this forum as well... TexShooter, Bing and Roger Henrie were my main motivators to give it a try and learn how to do better... Now it's your turn... and since you're an old Grunt, we ALL owe you a debt of gratitude anyway!

So Thanks to YOU Man!


----------



## MakoPat

Now I was able to finish reading this thread.
Bill is a good teacher and generous slinger. And this kind of stuff is why SSF is the best! 
PS- I do love slot band attachments.


----------



## Randroid

Bill Hays said:


> Randroid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today has been a hectic one even though I'm retired. Had to go to the post office to collect what Bill sent me plus my oldest son sent me an I phone 7. I've never had one, just android. I haven't eaten yet, but after opening the box of goodies Bill sent I had to shoot several shots anyway. I'll send a full report ASAP. Even though I don't know squat about slingshot/ shooting one, I think Bill is really on to something for weaker (my case and other older folks, some women and children). The Alien Menace fits my hand better than the HTS and it's next to impossible to get a fork hit. Bill also sent a"bunch" of 5/16 steel, an ammo pouch, 12 hand sets, a 4cm felt target. I've never, in my now 73 years a more giving, magnanimous person. Thank you Bill.
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the kind words Sir... but to be honest I'm doing nothing more than "passing it along"... I received a lot of help in understanding how to shoot and so forth from the kind mentors on this forum as well... TexShooter, Bing and Roger Henrie were my main motivators to give it a try and learn how to do better... Now it's your turn... and since you're an old Grunt, we ALL owe you a debt of gratitude anyway!
> So Thanks to YOU Man!
Click to expand...

 I hope you don't want this slingshot back, Bill. First I have to admit that I cheated. Shot 27 rounds from 14 ft from the tripod bench rest. All went into the 8 x10 in catch box. That was a first. I only hit the tennis ball 4 times, but a lot were close and this ain't horseshoes. The Alien Memace ( cool name), as I measured it has .7mm x 2cm bands and the active band length was approximately 7.5 in. With my 30 in draw that figures for a factor of 4. I focused mainly on your video showing 3 points of gripping the pouch. I wore my back brace and maybe it helped. I also discovered what I read somewhere that leaving the remaining 3 fingers of the pouch gripping hand free works for me. All the other setups I've tried that with didn't give enough the hand enough gripping strength to avoid letting the pouch slip from between the thumb and forefinger. I know its pathetic, but I' m going to do the same setup every day until I can hit the tennis ball ten times in a row. More tomorrow I hope.


----------



## Bill Hays

Randroid said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randroid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today has been a hectic one even though I'm retired. Had to go to the post office to collect what Bill sent me plus my oldest son sent me an I phone 7. I've never had one, just android. I haven't eaten yet, but after opening the box of goodies Bill sent I had to shoot several shots anyway. I'll send a full report ASAP. Even though I don't know squat about slingshot/ shooting one, I think Bill is really on to something for weaker (my case and other older folks, some women and children). The Alien Menace fits my hand better than the HTS and it's next to impossible to get a fork hit. Bill also sent a"bunch" of 5/16 steel, an ammo pouch, 12 hand sets, a 4cm felt target. I've never, in my now 73 years a more giving, magnanimous person. Thank you Bill.
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the kind words Sir... but to be honest I'm doing nothing more than "passing it along"... I received a lot of help in understanding how to shoot and so forth from the kind mentors on this forum as well... TexShooter, Bing and Roger Henrie were my main motivators to give it a try and learn how to do better... Now it's your turn... and since you're an old Grunt, we ALL owe you a debt of gratitude anyway!
> So Thanks to YOU Man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you don't want this slingshot back, Bill. First I have to admit that I cheated. Shot 27 rounds from 14 ft from the tripod bench rest. All went into the 8 x10 in catch box. That was a first. I only hit the tennis ball 4 times, but a lot were close and this ain't horseshoes. The Alien Memace ( cool name), as I measured it has .7mm x 2cm bands and the active band length was approximately 7.5 in. With my 30 in draw that figures for a factor of 4. I focused mainly on your video showing 3 points of gripping the pouch. I wore my back brace and maybe it helped. I also discovered what I read somewhere that leaving the remaining 3 fingers of the pouch gripping hand free works for me. All the other setups I've tried that with didn't give enough the hand enough gripping strength to avoid letting the pouch slip from between the thumb and forefinger. I know its pathetic, but I' m going to do the same setup every day until I can hit the tennis ball ten times in a row. More tomorrow I hope.
Click to expand...

Excellent!

Also remember you can sit and shoot if your back or legs start to hurt... other than that... Progress! You've got to be happy with that!


----------



## Randroid

Bill Hays said:


> Randroid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randroid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today has been a hectic one even though I'm retired. Had to go to the post office to collect what Bill sent me plus my oldest son sent me an I phone 7. I've never had one, just android. I haven't eaten yet, but after opening the box of goodies Bill sent I had to shoot several shots anyway. I'll send a full report ASAP. Even though I don't know squat about slingshot/ shooting one, I think Bill is really on to something for weaker (my case and other older folks, some women and children). The Alien Menace fits my hand better than the HTS and it's next to impossible to get a fork hit. Bill also sent a"bunch" of 5/16 steel, an ammo pouch, 12 hand sets, a 4cm felt target. I've never, in my now 73 years a more giving, magnanimous person. Thank you Bill.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill, decided to take your suggestion and sit in a sturdy folding chair today even though I felt like I was cheating. It did make a difference. The forearm resting on the tripod "bench" was more steady. Hit the tennis ball 8 out of 25 shots. I found that when I draw my right elbow completely back as you and most others do I have a more difficult time lining the bands directly over one another. I'm going to try the same thing (14 ft) tomorrow standing. I really like the Alien Menace and am starting to realize how expert shooters are what they are because of consistently applying the basics
> 
> I appreciate the kind words Sir... but to be honest I'm doing nothing more than "passing it along"... I received a lot of help in understanding how to shoot and so forth from the kind mentors on this forum as well... TexShooter, Bing and Roger Henrie were my main motivators to give it a try and learn how to do better... Now it's your turn... and since you're an old Grunt, we ALL owe you a debt of gratitude anyway!
> So Thanks to YOU Man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you don't want this slingshot back, Bill. First I have to admit that I cheated. Shot 27 rounds from 14 ft from the tripod bench rest. All went into the 8 x10 in catch box. That was a first. I only hit the tennis ball 4 times, but a lot were close and this ain't horseshoes. The Alien Memace ( cool name), as I measured it has .7mm x 2cm bands and the active band length was approximately 7.5 in. With my 30 in draw that figures for a factor of 4. I focused mainly on your video showing 3 points of gripping the pouch. I wore my back brace and maybe it helped. I also discovered what I read somewhere that leaving the remaining 3 fingers of the pouch gripping hand free works for me. All the other setups I've tried that with didn't give enough the hand enough gripping strength to avoid letting the pouch slip from between the thumb and forefinger. I know its pathetic, but I' m going to do the same setup every day until I can hit the tennis ball ten times in a row. More tomorrow I hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent!
> Also remember you can sit and shoot if your back or legs start to hurt... other than that... Progress! You've got to be happy with that!
Click to expand...


----------



## mike160304

With my 30 in draw that figures for a factor of 4 . . .

Re "stretch factor of 4", with my stronger bands/tubes I am using 3x, 3.5x and 4x, depending on the mood I'm in, because I like my anchor point to be in front of my right eye, not by my right ear etc.

I am not hunting, so I don't feel that I want the more recommended 5x stretch factor.

I appreciate long rubber life too.

Just my pennyworth.

Mike


----------



## skropi

Randroid, if you face anchor, then the elbow doesn't need to come back all the way. It needs to be in line with the bands and the target, but nothing line with your shoulder. 
I thought that was the correct way to shoot too, but it's very tiring and not even archers do it ☺


----------



## mike160304

skropi said:


> Randroid, if you face anchor, then the elbow doesn't need to come back all the way. It needs to be in line with the bands and the target, but nothing line with your shoulder.
> I thought that was the correct way to shoot too, but it's very tiring and not even archers do it ☺


Sorry, re "I thought that was the correct way to shoot too, but it's very tiring and not even archers do it ☺", are you referring to the technique where the pouch comes back way behind your head?

Mike


----------



## oldmiser

Face anchor is more at the corner of your mouth like in archery.......short draw...Med draw ....is too the ear Full draw..is like the butterfly..

from every thing I have gathered so far with holding..ya just have to find what feels best too use....

akaOldmiser


----------



## skropi

mike160304 said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Randroid, if you face anchor, then the elbow doesn't need to come back all the way. It needs to be in line with the bands and the target, but nothing line with your shoulder.
> I thought that was the correct way to shoot too, but it's very tiring and not even archers do it ☺
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, re "I thought that was the correct way to shoot too, but it's very tiring and not even archers do it ☺", are you referring to the technique where the pouch comes back way behind your head?
> Mike
Click to expand...

I am talking about the technique where you rest the pouch Inna facial feature, usually the cheekbone. Rest is not what should happen to be frank, as tension should be maintained throughout the shooting cycle, without increasing draw length of course.


----------



## MakoPat

Wow! Randroid, I was just talking to one of my beat friends who allows for mt slingshot obsession.

I was talking about how near misses are more addictive and fun than hits. And all in an 8"x 10" catchbox! That friend is nearing great shooting... no hyperbole.

I, too, have hand, elbow, and shoulder issues. You will have to take this excellent advice and adapt it to your needs. But after a long while you may notice strength and flexibilty improve. You will likely be anle to pinch really well. Hahaha... use your powers for good.


----------



## Randroid

I understand now. I don’t hunt and am addicted to accuracy. I now realize how to aim, which is similar to sighting in an air rifle at 10 yds or meters. If you adjust the scope or aim point at the target (if you’re say 15 ft from the bull) about 2-3 inches below the bull, you’ll be right on at 10 yds or meters. The projectile doesn’t really rise as gravity affects it as soon as it exits the barrel or pouch. At least that’s how it was explained to me when I was into air rifles.


----------



## Bill Hays

Randroid said:


> I understand now. I don't hunt and am addicted to accuracy. I now realize how to aim, which is similar to sighting in an air rifle at 10 yds or meters. If you adjust the scope or aim point at the target (if you're say 15 ft from the bull) about 2-3 inches below the bull, you'll be right on at 10 yds or meters. The projectile doesn't really rise as gravity affects it as soon as it exits the barrel or pouch. At least that's how it was explained to me when I was into air rifles.


Good!

For your draw length, and using the bands I sent with it, that slingshot should be dead bang on at 33' and at about 20-22'...

I'll see if I can illustrate how it works here in a little bit...


----------



## Bill Hays

This illustration should explain it... the POI and POA intersect and remain very close from around 21' to about 36'... then in real distance they start to diverge quite rapidly... but in distance as perceived by the eye, for most people it doesn't seem that much.


----------



## Randroid

Excellent description and drawing Bill.I'm moving to 21ft next session


----------



## Randroid

I moved back to 21 ft yesterday and the session was a disaster. Aiming at the target in the catch box resulted in the shots going high giving me more holes to fill in the bathroom wall, which I'm getting pretty good at. Hahahaha. I shot the Alien Menace prototype using a tripod as a rest. I lowered the tripod and aimed lower. Most of the 5/16 steel went into the 8in X 10in catch box with few hitting the hanging tennis ball. Should I try 3/8 ammo ? Today am going to sit on a folding chair.


----------



## Slingshot Evangelist

Ouch, poor walls. I'm a little bit afraid to be shooting inside the house. Might break something for sure. Would be nice to have a dedicated indoor shooting range though.


----------



## Randroid

Yeah well I live in a seniors apartment complex and don't have a car. My catch box, which came from China (what doesn't these days) is supposed to be able to collapse, but I had to use zip ties to set it up and until I acquire a suitable vehicle, other than my bicycle, I'm stuck with a 26 ft max indoor range.


----------



## oldmiser

Well my friend a 8x10 is a pretty small catch box...for a person starting out with a slingshot...But you have done good so far..I would suggest putting up

a blanket double folded behind your catch box.....you may want to use a laundry basket for a catch box..a little bigger area......yeah holes in the wall

is no funn filling in..been there my self........sounds like you should be aiming a couple inchs below the tennis ball..as the ammo is risining up in a arch...

Best too ya....it will all come together for ya ..before long....

akaOldmiser


----------



## Randroid

Made two changes today. Sat in a sturdy folding chair and ditched (not literally) the tripod bench rest. The first shot without the bench rest hit the tennis ball. Tomorrow I'm going to shoot at the 4cm target Bill sent with the rest of what he sent. I think the adage" aim small, miss small" applies here as in other shooting sports. And yes, I'M going to protect the wall behind the catch box. If it takes me 100 shots to hit the smaller target, so be it.


----------



## Bill Hays

And more progress!

I bet you hit the 4cm spinner on the first shot... you've got a pretty good handle on how it all works now!


----------



## MakoPat

If you can talk to a maintenance man and maybe get a bit of plywood to cover the wall... free is great.

And Bill is 100% correct about progress. And Old Miser is too... I am impressed with your 8" x 10" catchbox of 27 shots.

I made a catchframe. Pics below. It could be replicated with free scrap wood or pvc (also zip ties are awesome) inexpensively. Put over a plastic bin or cardboard box. Bam! Collection made easy. I made mine with a skewer to hold the spinner... but string wire hanger wirks well too.

This has become a favorite thread to read. I understand apartment dwelling all too well.

Carry on now.


----------



## mike160304

MakoPat said:


> If you can talk to a maintenance man and maybe get a bit of plywood to cover the wall... free is great.
> 
> And Bill is 100% correct about progress. And Old Miser is too... I am impressed with your 8" x 10" catchbox of 27 shots.
> 
> I made a catchframe. Pics below. It could be replicated with free scrap wood or pvc (also zip ties are awesome) inexpensively. Put over a plastic bin or cardboard box. Bam! Collection made easy. I made mine with a skewer to hold the spinner... but string wire hanger wirks well too.
> 
> This has become a favorite thread to read. I understand apartment dwelling all too well.
> 
> Carry on now.


I like a bigger, cardboard carton catchbox myself, but with 2 or 3 bits of thick cardboard behind/around it , standing loosely- I find that anything harder, including plywood, can bounce a steel ball back quite fast sometimes, I guess it depends on the hardness of that particular part of the plywood.

A neighbour is shooting BBs with a Co2 pistol at a brize block wall in his garage, protected only by a piece of carpet underlay. He has not found any BBs. I have told him that they are all probably about a half-inch deep in his wall, but I am not sure whether he believes me yet. He said, "Does it matter?", and I said, "Well, not to me."

Mike


----------



## Randroid

I wasn't going to post any data about today's session, but received a couple of responses from other posts so..... Today I shot the Alien Menace prototype from the bench rest (tripod) Bill made a video of and shot 30 rounds of 5/16 steel. I believe I've come to the place by where I read others suggestions and also use a technique that feels natural to me.Granted it was only 30 rounds and off a rest, but I achieved the highest percentage of hits from any session to date. When I used to shoot air rifles I learned to call the shot. Although it didn't happen with every shot, with some I knew it was going to be a hit at the moment of release. Again, thanks to Bill for the bench rest video and to others who have given helpful suggestions. When I get 50% hits, as paltry as that probably is to some, I will let you guys know.


----------



## Bill Hays

Randy, I'm very happy that you've stuck with it and have developed a passion for it as well. You seem like the kind of shooter that stays with it, shooting day after day... and then all the sudden one day you look up and you're hitting like a champion.

You certainly don't have to post your daily progress, and it would be unreasonable for any to expect it... checking in when you feel like it, or if you've had a particularly great session, that would be tremendous!


----------



## Randroid

Bill Hays said:


> Randy, I'm very happy that you've stuck with it and have developed a passion for it as well. You seem like the kind of shooter that stays with it, shooting day after day... and then all the sudden one day you look up and you're hitting like a champion.
> You certainly don't have to post your daily progress, and it would be unreasonable for any to expect it... checking in when you feel like it, or if you've had a particularly great session, that would be tremendous!


Well, what I thought was impossible isn't. Shot 30 rounds of 5/16 steel from the bench rest. First two hit the 4cm spinner. Only had 9 hits out of the 30 and had a half dozen fork hits ! I've concluded I got lazy or over competent and wasn't paying attention to the slingshot being as vertical as needed and relied solely on band alignment and release. I also didn't insure the left hand was on the same position on the tripod. Today, will shoot without the tripod


----------



## Randroid

Last post should have read over confident, not over competent. How can anyone be over competent with a slingshot ? The fork hits I got yesterday were due to my not following my own advice which I now plagiarize from Zen Master Shunryu Suzuki in the prologue to Zen Mind, Beginner's Mind:" This is also the real secret of the arts: always be a beginner. To me that means to never take the basics for granted, which I did yesterday. Hence, multiple fork hits. Today, I didn't use be the rest, and don't intend to anymore. It served its purpose. I strapped on my back brace and missed 24 out of 30 shots. I also banded up the HTS and shot 5 shots, 3 of which were fork hits. I looked in a mirror and decided to discover WHY I'm hitting the forks instead of looking for a slingshot that's "easier' to shoot.


----------



## skropi

Randroid, my honest opinion is that you are progressing very well. When you sort out your fork hit issues, you will make a definite jump in accuracy! 
Well done man!


----------



## Randroid

Thanks for your support !


----------



## Bill Hays

Randy... man... I've got to be honest... getting that many fork hits... to me, means you should look at the very most basics.

Hold for Release... hold by the ball in the pouch... not in front of it... make sure there's a gap in front of the ball, so that you know it will release evenly.

Fork... make sure you're not canting... side to side OR to and fro.

On release... when you let go of the pouch... make sure you're not making any pre-movement in anticipation of the release and force transfer..

And to be honest about it... it's really only one of those three things that can cause consistent fork hits...

So what I'd do is simply video myself shooting... using the highest frames per second setting on my camera... side view, 3/4 view, and view as close to shooter's point of view as possible... then, I'd review frame by frame my release, paying particular attention to those 3 things... Hold for release, fork canting, premature movement...


----------



## Randroid

Like I believe I said before, I got lazy using the tripod as a rest and failed to keep the frame/ forks vertical. Yesterday I shot 31 shots without using the rest,paying attention to the frame/ fork being vertical. I didn't get that many hits, but I didn't get any fork hits either. Live and learn.


----------



## skropi

Randroid, keep in mind that when you start out, and attain a certain level of competence, it's very easy to regress. It happened to me, and it was very frustrating. I didn't have fork hits, but regress is regress.
The only cure for this is to practice consistently, paying attention to every single detail, during every single shot, and never, but never change the way you shoot because of what "works" today, but keep everything absolutely the same even if you miss every time. Of course don't keep mistakes the same, you get what I mean I hope. 
I was at the same boat as you, and by keeping everything absolutely the same, I managed to improve a lot, much more than even I expected.
Oh, and the best advice I can give you....follow Bill's advice... He tutored me well, so I know that what he says works ????


----------



## Randroid

Skropi, you are, of course, correct. I appreciate your comments.


----------



## Ridge Runner

With all the folks sending you free band sets and forks I was thinking about sending you a replacement for the commode you shot. Then I checked shipping rates. They were pretty crappy. You will have to scrounge around locally. Sorry to hear about the commode. Glad to hear you are having a good experience otherwise.


----------

